# Lausanne: the faces of a city in 4 seasons



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Delightful pics cat! I'm in love with the flowery season you just showed us!


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

For 1 post you recive 25.35 views.  You are popular with you awsome pictures! :cheers:
Have you used metro, it exists since 1991? And do you speak french, maybe? :cheers:
Beautiful! :cheers:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*SPRING*

The warm and sunny weather was making the city look shinier by day:










and livelier at night, like here on St Francois square:










Even the occasionally cloudy days were more pleasant, like the time when I took a photo of this building, which I like to call "the Flatiron building of Lausanne" (in reference to the one in NYC):










After visiting one day the park of Independence in nearby Morges:










it suddenly occurred to me that I still hadn't been to Mon Repos park, one of the largest in Lausanne. So that's what I did the next weekend. It was a little piece of heaven, full of shady trees and fountains:










colorful flower beds:










ponds with Koi carps:










and blooming magnolia trees:










Above the park was a shady little wood with a 19th century reproduction of a Gothic tower:










and a crystal-clear waterfall below it:










that also featured beautiful views of the Alps and Lake Geneva:










Another late afternoon, I went for a stroll on the lake shore. The air was full of peace and serenity. It was just me, the lake, and the birds:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Japanac said:


> For 1 post you recive 25.35 views.  You are popular with you awsome pictures! :cheers:


How do you know how many times each post has been viewed? But for so many views, not many people are giving likes or commenting 



Japanac said:


> Have you used metro, it exists since 1991?


Of course I have, I would take it everyday to school and back. And it's hideous, that's why I haven't posted any photos of it (but I can do that if you want to see the trash on the rails and inside the wagons!)



Japanac said:


> And do you speak french, maybe? :cheers:


Yes, I speak it at mother tongue level, that's how I was able to study in Lausanne


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

WasabiHoney said:


> How do you know how many times each post has been viewed? But for so many views, not many people are giving likes or commenting


Yes, you are really por with likes. 
I have specail powers, btw, so I can know how many times each post was *average* viewed. 

Just kidding, you can know it by partite views and posts. kay:



WasabiHoney said:


> Of course I have, I would take it everyday to school and back. And it's hideous, that's why I haven't posted any photos of it (but I can do that if you want to see the trash on the rails and inside the wagons!)


Just wanted to ask. :cheers:



WasabiHoney said:


> Yes, I speak it at mother tongue level, that's how I was able to study in Lausanne


Cool beacuse french is, for me, very hard to speak. 
:cheers:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> How do you know how many times each post has been viewed?


It seems he took the number of views and divided by the number of posts in the thread. As for now, 558/24=23,25 views per post 



WasabiHoney said:


> But for so many views, not many people are giving likes or commenting


That's true cat, but you should consider that from all those views only about 10% of them were probably made by forum members (those able to comment and give likes). As an example, in my first post there were 24 viewers in total at the moment I visited the thread, but only 2 of them were in fact members. So the only thing I can say is: your thread is quite a success, cat!!

I usually like to post a visitor counter in the photo threads I participate, so the poster can have a better idea of who are his followers 





Japanac said:


> Cool beacuse french is, for me, very hard to speak.


Do you learn French as a foreign language at school, Japanac?


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

*SPRING*

Summer was nearing, and sunshine was becoming more intense, creating impressive reflections on the lake:




























Crows were cooling down at the fountains in Ouchy:



















and the little community of swans and ducks of the Chamberonne river mouth was booming:










I realized that I hadn't visited yet the city's best known landmark, the cathedral of Our Lady, and so I set off to the hilltop in the heart of the old town where it was located:










Although not hugely impressive, the cathedral is worth a detour if you have nothing else to do, both in and out:



















but its best feature by far is the beautifully carved main door:










Below it is the nicely designed garden of the Canton de Vaud historic museum:










while nearby one can find the remarkable building of the prefecture of Lausanne:










and the impressive Chateau de Lausanne, reminiscent of a fairytale with knights, princesses and dragons:










The automated M2 metro had already entered service, and a short distance from the cathedral, one can see it passing under Bessieres bridge:










Last but not least, on the way back I discovered a unique landmark I was unaware of, the tower of Ale. You could almost see Rapunzel letting down her hair from the little window on the top!


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

I love cities that are surrounded by beautiful and impressive nature. This one clearly is!
Apart from that, I really like the architecture.

Edit: Wow, this city has a metro?!


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

brazilian001 said:


> Do you learn French as a foreign language at school, Japanac?


Yes, we can learn, but we do not need to. Now I'm level B2 with grammar, and with it I can go in french medium school, but in Slovenia, not it Croatia. But still kt is very hard to speak french for me. :cheers:
You?

Btw the link for loco map isn't work. 
:cheers:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

brazilian001 said:


> you should consider that from all those views only about 10% of them were probably made by forum members (those able to comment and give likes). As an example, in my first post there were 24 viewers in total at the moment I visited the thread, but only 2 of them were in fact members


"Members" however apparently refer here to the thread's subscribers and not forum members, or am I wrong?



brazilian001 said:


> I usually like to post a visitor counter in the photo threads I participate, so the poster can have a better idea of who are his followers


How do you post such a counter? Is it a link that you copy-paste?



Wapper said:


> Edit: Wow, this city has a metro?!


Yes, it is currently the smallest city in the world with a metro system! It has two lines, one of which however is actually a light rail (M1) while the other (M2, the one in the picture) is the real metro. It was built because the steep slopes in the city make it impractical to have a tram system on a North-South direction


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Japanac said:


> You?


Nope, we don't learn it in school here, only English and Spanish are mandatory, although there are some schools that offer it as an optional subject (it was not my case though). Despite having language classes at school, many people also attend to a language school, being the classes at regular school just a complement. 



Japanac said:


> Btw the link for loco map isn't work.


Try it now, it usually takes some time to be activated.



WasabiHoney said:


> "Members" however apparently refer here to the thread's subscribers and not forum members, or am I wrong?


Nope, it refers to forum members, there is no way to know who have subscribed to each thread.



WasabiHoney said:


> How do you post such a counter? Is it a link that you copy-paste?


I took it from Map Loco website. You just have to choose the map style, click on "create your free map" and then copy-paste the BB code here. The map I posted above only shows this page visitors, so I usually post one map in each page of the threads to which I contribute with photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates; more please... :cheers:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Looking forward to the summer!


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm back guys! The site had a problem yesterday during the whole afternoon and evening, so I couldn't post the remaining pictures. And we finally get to...

*SUMMER*


which can be described well with three adjectives: very warm, very humid, and very green:










It's a season placed under the sign of the sun:










although cloudy days are not that uncommon:










and short but heavy showers occasionally break on, bringing some welcome coolness:










Lush vegetation was literally in every spot, and my little pond was no exception, barely visible amidst its crazy surroundings:










Some flowers were still visible inside the greenery, in particular the daffodils on the edges of parks and walls, with their heads bent from the humid heat:



















People also needed to cool down, and gathered in the shady parks like here on Montriond hill:










and around the fountains, like the one in the park of Milan:










whose entrance is decorated by this colorful flower pattern:










But the most popular spot in the city was by far the amusement park set in Bellerive:



















although I personally preferred the terrace of Montbenon, below the homonymous courthouse:










with its centenary cedar:










its beautiful fountain of Poseidon:










and its sweeping views across lake Geneva:










Down on the lake, the boats were moored at the numerous marinas, ready to set off for cooling trips:










just like this lonely coot was doing:










The local community of aquatic birds gathered around the stone piers to lay eggs or just to cool down. This swan was posing like it was proud of its whiteness on the grey background:










but other birds were better camouflaged, like the two herons on the pier below:










Can you spot the heron in this one? You might be surprised!










But I didn't spend the whole summer in Lausanne, nostalgic as I was of its sunnier and hotter Mediterranean counterpart. So that, my children, is how our 4 season tour comes to an end, with a picture of the last sunset I photographed before leaving:










Farewell to the Olympic capital!


----------



## mb92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wonderful photos. :applause:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you, I'm glad you liked them so much!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Wonderful photos to close a fantastic thread! I really enjoyed the tour through your pics, cat! Looking forward to a Thessaloniki, a Beirut and a Bigotopolis thread! 

Cheers, cat! :cheers2:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Cari! But the other threads will take much longer to prepare


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

You have finished with posting pictures, really?
You said you have studied there, and you took just few pictures? 
Pictures are wonderful, but honestly I excepted more.

I do not thing nothing bad, you know, I'm very detail, avrage I took 1000 pitures per day when I go somwhere. :lol:

Thanks for sharing! kay:
:cheers1:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

You don't have much spare time left when you're studying in Switzerland  Besides, I don't like to take many pictures of the same place or thing


----------

